# amazon



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

i'm looking for an amazon plant for my fish tank and i kno others are as well so if you could (names and/or pics) will do fine


----------



## golfer931 (Feb 26, 2003)

Amazon Sword


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Amazon swords are very nice


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

o'k how about some more


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

tecknik said:


> Amazon swords are very nice :nod:


 oh that what its call


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

amazone swords are good and hearty. I good beginner plant for a p tank.


----------

